# Thundersky Delivery Problems?



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

octagondd said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting batteries from TS? I made my order in late June through a US distributor. They said in mid-Sept. My order was misplaced and that it would be another 6 weeks, but I just found out the batteries are still in production and aren't even on a ship yet.
> 
> Anyone know the time frame from production to shipping to US?
> 
> I am getting antsy and would like some batteries in my hands.


Who did you order the batteries from?


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

My package order was with Justin at Evolve Electrics. He ordered the batteries from Richard at Alliance Renewable. I am not sure where my order got misplaced. I do recall a post somewhere that said TS got a contract from the Chinese government, so maybe they have focused their efforts there and I got the screwed because of it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe there was at least one, maybe two, Chinese holidays during that time period, which seems to mean that everything shuts down in the country, delaying everything. However I would think you should have them by now, or at least they would be on the boat. Sounds like too many people involved in the order process.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, I did not know there was a third party involved until I heard about the order being misplaced.

So, no one here had a TS order in over the last few months?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave Kois at CurrentEVtech.com just got an order of TS cells, I think they are in the country now. You could check with him.


----------



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

octagondd said:


> My package order was with Justin at Evolve Electrics. He ordered the batteries from Richard at Alliance Renewable. I am not sure where my order got misplaced. I do recall a post somewhere that said TS got a contract from the Chinese government, so maybe they have focused their efforts there and I got the screwed because of it.


I placed an order online with Alliance back in May, never heard back and never received a thing. I also did not pay, was never asked to. 

Justin at Evolve will take VISA on battery orders, so that gives you a 90 day period to receive your batteries before you cancel through VISA. 

It seems to be a major problem receiving lithium batteries. 

Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately it has been longer than 90 days, but I just sent an email to him to ask for a refund for the batteries, connectors and shipping fees. I also asked that if the cells do come in that he offer them to me at the original price which is something he told me I could do a couple weeks ago. If they don't come in, then I asked if he could get me the cells I ordered as soon as possible and I would also gladly accept (40) CALB 180Ah cells as well, of course for the original agreed upon price.


----------



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

octagondd said:


> Unfortunately it has been longer than 90 days, but I just sent an email to him to ask for a refund for the batteries, connectors and shipping fees. I also asked that if the cells do come in that he offer them to me at the original price which is something he told me I could do a couple weeks ago. If they don't come in, then I asked if he could get me the cells I ordered as soon as possible and I would also gladly accept (40) CALB 180Ah cells as well, of course for the original agreed upon price.


I believe Evolve stopped selling the "coming from China on a slow boat" wait 2-3 months lithium batteries a month or so ago and now only offer "in stock" lithium batteries.

If the so called "in stock" batteries don't arrive in a week from California, something is wrong. 

Maybe I'll just purchase another set of US125's for $107 each. There is too much uncertainty with lithium delivery.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

octagondd said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting batteries from TS? I made my order in late June through a US distributor. They said in mid-Sept. My order was misplaced and that it would be another 6 weeks, but I just found out the batteries are still in production and aren't even on a ship yet.
> 
> Anyone know the time frame from production to shipping to US?
> 
> I am getting antsy and would like some batteries in my hands.


Yup..I'm on the same page waiting for my batteries - I ordered them about the same time from the same place.

corbin


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

Update, I spoke with Justin at Evolve Electrics and he is going to refund me the money for the batteries. If the batteries show up, then he will sell them to me for the same price. He has been more than fair with me and has worked with me through a couple other issues. I must say he has it right when it comes to customer service. Now, here's to hoping the batteries show up soon.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I've been working with Justin for a few months and he has been quite great to work with. He's very fast at responding to emails and quite helpful.

I'm sticking it out and waiting for mine. I really don't have much other choice, as I want the small 200ah cells, and no where has them in stock.

corbin


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

According to Jack Rickard TS is no longer offering the small size 200 ah cells. I think they were basically 180 ah cells that came in 20 ah over spec so they tried to sell them as 200 ah cells, but not enough of them came out that way to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Dave Kois at CurrentEVtech.com just got an order of TS cells, I think they are in the country now. You could check with him.


 
My order hasnt arrived yet, it is on the water now and should be here by the first or second week of November. There was some delays because of 2 holidays in China and they were also busy with a big government order. 

Best Regards

Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC
http://www.currentevtech.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> According to Jack Rickard TS is no longer offering the small size 200 ah cells. I think they were basically 180 ah cells that came in 20 ah over spec so they tried to sell them as 200 ah cells, but not enough of them came out that way to make it worthwhile.


That is correct, I posted about it a while back. TS is no longer making the 200ah cells in the 160ah case. The new size is 183*100*280mm  

Best Regards

Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC
http://www.currentevtech.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Powered By DC said:


> That is correct, I posted about it a while back. TS is no longer making the 200ah cells in the 160ah case. The new size is 183*100*280mm
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> ...


What do you have in this order that isn't sold Dave?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Powered By DC said:


> That is correct, I posted about it a while back. TS is no longer making the 200ah cells in the 160ah case. The new size is 183*100*280mm


I didn't realize they were fitting them into the 160ah case. If they could do that I'd think they could easily make a 180ah cell in the 160ah case. Wonder why they don't?


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I didn't realize they were fitting them into the 160ah case. If they could do that I'd think they could easily make a 180ah cell in the 160ah case. Wonder why they don't?


I wouldn't be surprised if they were to test out close to 180Ah as they are. Has anyone discharge tested the 160Ah to see how much energy they actually store? It seems buyers of these sells are getting more for their money with these than you'd think, to what extent is the question.

It seems pretty clear that Sky Energy is putting extra capacity in their cells than what they are rated for, I would figure their 180Ah cells are probably closer to 190Ah, if not close to 200Ah already.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

My SE 100ah cells all came with data sheets showing actual capacity, from 110-114ah. Does TS also provide data sheets for the cells?


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

So I finally got my batteries, but I want to know if anyone has received TS 160 cells in the last couple weeks, and what the production dates were. Mine say June 2009.

Also, has anyone gotten a list of ah ratings for their TS cells with their delivery?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You just got cells listed as being made in June 2009? (did you perhaps mean 2010?) I received my cells just before the EVC meltdown. The cells where dated early February 2010 and received in mid March. I did not receive cell level ah data but did receive warrantee paperwork and manufactures certificate along with 1 page basic user instructions.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

EVfun said:


> You just got cells listed as being made in June 2009? (did you perhaps mean 2010?) I received my cells just before the EVC meltdown. The cells where dated early February 2010 and received in mid March. I did not receive cell level ah data but did receive warrantee paperwork and manufactures certificate along with 1 page basic user instructions.


No, They say June 2009. Here is a pic. Very questionable since I was told my order was misplaced originally and then in September they said the cells were in production.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

octagondd said:


> So I finally got my batteries, but I want to know if anyone has received TS 160 cells in the last couple weeks, and what the production dates were. Mine say June 2009.
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten a list of ah ratings for their TS cells with their delivery?
> 
> ...


June 2009! That's from a while ago -- where does it say the date on them?

I got my cells about 1.5 weeks ago -- the 200ah ones. I was hoping they would be the 160ah size, but were the "new" larger 200ah size. that meant I had to redesign my battery boxes -- luckily I hadn't cut any steel yet "just in case".

corbin


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

I have written down my serials. Would that help track down whether this date for productions seems correct?


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

corbin said:


> June 2009! That's from a while ago -- where does it say the date on them?
> 
> I got my cells about 1.5 weeks ago -- the 200ah ones. I was hoping they would be the 160ah size, but were the "new" larger 200ah size. that meant I had to redesign my battery boxes -- luckily I hadn't cut any steel yet "just in case".
> 
> corbin


In the pic above it says the Production Date is 2009 6 19. I found this in the Quality Certificate.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

octagondd said:


> In the pic above it says the Production Date is 2009 6 19. I found this in the Quality Certificate.


Whoops -- catching up slowly on this thread 

I have mine in front of me on my desk; it says 2010 09 30 -- about when I expected them to be made.

corbin


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

octagondd said:


> So I finally got my batteries, but I want to know if anyone has received TS 160 cells in the last couple weeks, and what the production dates were. Mine say June 2009.
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten a list of ah ratings for their TS cells with their delivery?
> 
> ...


Um who did you get them from. The same guy you said was giving you a refund or someone else. I hope you got the yttrium cells and not old technology TS cells.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

ElectriCar said:


> Um who did you get them from. The same guy you said was giving you a refund or someone else. I hope you got the yttrium cells and not old technology TS cells.


Yes, I got them from Justin at Evolve Electrics. I will email him tomorrow to see what is going on. I assumed I would be getting Yttrium cells since I placed my order in June of 2010 and it had been announced already that they had switched the formula for the cells. This is very concerning as well because the early cells had problems from what I recall and they had many failed cells.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

corbin said:


> Whoops -- catching up slowly on this thread
> 
> I have mine in front of me on my desk; it says 2010 09 30 -- about when I expected them to be made.
> 
> corbin


Yes, This is what I expected mine to say as well since Richard at Alliance said they were still in production in late September/early October.

Very concerned right now. The problems seem to never end.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow I hope you can get your money back with only a loss of freight costs. I think I'd try and get my money even if I had to eat the return freight. He likely got them from another dealer to keep from losing a sale to you and may even have gotten them at a lower price if they are old technology. Best of luck though! Makes me want to drive somewhere and pick up mine!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

At the very least you should get a discount for year and a half old cells.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

corbin said:


> I was hoping they would be the 160ah size, but were the "new" larger 200ah size. that meant I had to redesign my battery boxes -- luckily I hadn't cut any steel yet "just in case".
> 
> corbin


I don't think they are offering the smaller 200ah cells any longer. They couldn't get high enough yield in that smaller package from what I understand. Basically some of their cells came in over spec and would just make 200ah in that form factor but not enough to reliably sell them.


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds as if these cells may have come from Elite Power Solutions. They are closing out their TS inventory, and are offering 160AH cells for $199 each including freight for a modest minimum order. I believe that their inventory was manufactured in the mid 2009 range. Don't know that your cells came from this source, but I do know that they have them available. They are concentrating on GBS cells in the future I believe. 

Jack


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't know what EPS is doing, looks like they may have a rebranding agreement with someone. Surely they don't have their own manufacturing facility in China like they are claiming! I looked at the discharge of their battery and frankly it looks bad compared to others I've seen,even at higher C discharge rates!


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

I think that Elite Power Systems has some kind of exclusive distributor agreement with GBS in this country. I'm not absolutely sure about that, but one of their sales reps (Rick Suiter I think) posts here regularly. When I asked for pricing on their TS stock, they gave me the impression that they were not going to reorder TS, but were going with GBS because of it being a safer(?) cell format. The GBS cells are packaged in bundles of 4 already preconnected to make up a nominal 12V pack. I think that Jack Rickard talked about the GBS batteries on one of his prior videos. As I recall, he accidentally overcharged it and had a bit of a meltdown. I'm not sure when Thundersky reformulated their cells, but if I thought I was getting and paying for the new type, I wouldn't be ecstatic to receive the old type. Just my two cents worth.........

JACK


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

gravelydude said:


> I'm not sure when Thundersky reformulated their cells, but if I thought I was getting and paying for the new type, I wouldn't be ecstatic to receive the old type. Just my two cents worth.........
> 
> JACK


Let me tell you, I am not too thrilled right now, especially since corbin was on the original order with me and he seems to have received cells that were produced at the end of Sept. 2010


----------

